# will the video be uploaded anywhere?



## mitfy (Oct 24, 2017)

i missed the first few minutes of the stream, but also i want to show it to my friends and for others that might?ve missed it!
sorry if this is a dumb question lol


----------



## CaramelCookie (Oct 24, 2017)

I didn't find the whole video, but there's this another one that was just uploaded: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BihO3wBLGzo


----------



## bcmii (Oct 24, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr2wXiwgNd0


----------



## mitfy (Oct 24, 2017)

thank you both!!!

the features in the first half that i missed look so fun!! i can’t wait!!


----------

